# PubMed- Contrast-enhanced ultrasonography for the determination of Crohn's disease activity - preliminary experience.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]Related Articles

*Contrast-enhanced ultrasonography for the determination of Crohn's disease activity - preliminary experience.*

Pol J Radiol. 2014;79:70-4

Authors: BiaÅ‚ecki M, BiaÅ‚ecka A, Laskowska K, KÅ‚opocka M, Liebert A, Lemanowicz A, Serafin Z

Abstract
BACKGROUND: Contrast-enhanced ultrasound (CEUS) is a recent non-invasive modality, which may partially replace currently used techniques (endoscopy, CT enterography and MR enterography) in the diagnostics and assessment of Crohn's disease (CD). The aim of the study was to analyze early experience in the use of CEUS for the measurement of activity and staging of CD.
MATERIAL/METHODS: Eleven patients previously diagnosed with CD were included in the study. They underwent contrast-enhanced ultrasonography (SonoVue, Bracco), low-dose CT enterography (LDCTE), assessment of laboratory markers of inflammation and clinical CD activity index (CDAI). Contrast enhancement was evaluated using a semi-quantitative method and a quantitative method that included measurement of peak enhancement (PE), enhancement curve rise time (RT) and wash-in-rate (WiR).
RESULTS: Ileal wall thickening was observed in all patients. Semi-quantitative method was used to observe CD activity in CEUS in 10 cases that perfectly matched LDCTE findings. There was a moderate positive correlation between PE and CDAI (r=0.65, p<0.001). There was no significant relationship between perfusion parameters and laboratory markers of inflammation.
CONCLUSIONS: CEUS is a promising modality for non-invasive assessment of pathologic ileal vascularization in the course of Crohn's disease. Intensity of enhancement in CEUS reflects activity of the disease detected in LDCTE and correlates with CDAI.

PMID: 24723988 [PubMed]

View the full article


----------

